
Show HN: What's in My Picture - Detect human pose,face,text,objects,and nudity - et_codes
https://www.whatsinmypic.com
======
et_codes
Hi all,

What's In My Picture is a way for people to gain insight on what their images
contain without seeing them. It allows people to detect human pose key points,
face orientation and eye gaze direction, objects, nudity, and text from their
images. It also provides a feedback functionality to measure the level of
success of each image processed in order to do further improvements to the
results.

Would really appreciate some feedback, it's still a work in progress.

Thanks, Edgar

